# 2010 CAAD 9-5 price



## ClaytonT (Aug 23, 2009)

Given LBS mark up and rarely selling at list price what would be a reasonable haggle down price of the CAAD 9-5?

My LBS was (sold out of my size) selling the 09 CAAD 9-5 for $1200. List for 2010 model is $1500. 

The only difference between the two model years that I know of is the BB30 and it isn't worth an extra $300 to me. 
My LBS hasn't priced the 2010's yet because they haven't received them yet (1-2weeks out). 

Obviously I would pay more than invoice price, whatever that is, but paying MSRP to me seems outlandish.

All I want is a start on where to negotiate from.


----------



## djh01 (Jul 21, 2009)

I believe you also get a a full carbon fork.

The bikes should hit the floor at $1400 to start.


----------



## jaymay (Aug 24, 2009)

I just saw a CAAD9 1 at my LBS and it was marked at $2699. Bikes aren't like cars. There is no manufacturer to dealer incentives. They might get a tiny percentage break on their invoice (depending on volume as well) if they pay the bills on time but it's not much. Don't forget that bike comes in a box, they don't roll off a car carrier just needing a wash like a Honda. They have to be put together and adjusted, then fitted to your liking when you buy it. All that's not free just because you walk into the shop with sweet minty breath. Try not to think of it like buying a car. No one is out to screw you, even at MSRP. Bikes don't have huge margins. I'd be super happy with 10-15% percent off. You want a deal? Have 'em knock BIG bucks off your new bibs, pedals, shoes, or whatever swanky whatchamacallits you buy with it.


----------



## ClaytonT (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't believe that you are right. 

LBS are like any other type of dealer, including cars. There is a large margin on their products. The bike ships mostly assembled. 

I wouldn't be surprised if there was a 25-30% markup which means I can shoot for around 20% as my goal price.


----------



## jaymay (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow. Assembled huh? Assembled doesn't mean open the box and put on the floor. If anything, the more assembled a bike is, the more time (when I worked at a shop) my mechanics took in "assembling" and tuning. Any good dealer will disassemble and lubricate bolts and connections that were neglected at the factory along with facing the bb shell and headtube. Again- Dude, the bike shop just doesn't open the box, inflate the tires, tighten the headset and throw the bike on the floor. And as for margins? 25-30% may sound like a HUGE margin to you but it's not when you take into account all that is involved. Shops make their hugest margins on tubes and accessories. I'm not saying you shouldn't try and get the best deal out there for yourself but instead just realize that there's a lot more involved to getting a new bike in your hands than you think.


----------



## ClaytonT (Aug 23, 2009)

I realize what the bike shop does, but how much time does that take? 1-2 hours at realistically $15 tops per hour.


----------



## djh01 (Jul 21, 2009)

ClaytonT said:


> I realize what the bike shop does, but how much time does that take? 1-2 hours at realistically $15 tops per hour.


The only cost of running a bike shop (or any business) is not labor...


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

This?

http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=38030


----------



## jaymay (Aug 24, 2009)

Exactly AvantDale-
So again, no one begrudges anyone else looking for a deal, especially in today's environment. Just be realistic about it and try not to turn a "blind eye" to all the behind-the-scenes-costs. Ironically, you'll "save" more by buying a more expensive ride like the 1.


----------



## Quest08 (Mar 2, 2008)

ClaytonT said:


> I don't believe that you are right.
> 
> LBS are like any other type of dealer, including cars. There is a large margin on their products. The bike ships mostly assembled.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if there was a 25-30% markup which means I can shoot for around 20% as my goal price.


How much profit do you think would be fair for the Dealer to make on the sale of the CAAD-9 to you? I mean in actual dollars, not percentage, as you seem to have a pretty clear idea what kind of deal you are looking for.


----------



## mulletbike (Aug 26, 2008)

*WoW*



ClaytonT said:


> I don't believe that you are right.
> 
> LBS are like any other type of dealer, including cars. There is a large margin on their products. The bike ships mostly assembled.


Wow. I really like reading the posts on here and what people think about bike shops.
Trust me we are NOT rolling in dough and getting huge mark ups on new bikes. Bike shops are definitely NOT like car dealers. We don't get money on the front of the deal, back (hold back) side of the deal or money from the financing. Bike shops also do not have "floor plan" in which the company helps finance the product on the floor. We pay for our product on the floor usually within 30 days of receiving it, although we do get some extended time (dating) to pay in the off season. Please do not go into you LBS and try and beat them up for a great deal. At the end of the day most shops are run by people who love cycling and love helping you. Yes bikes are shipped to us mostly assembled, but usually take between 45 minutes to over an hour to assemble and test ride before being put on the floor, then the sales person is paid to help you get fitted and set up on the proper bike. Then a mechanic is paid to go over you bike one more time before it leaves the store. A lot of hands touch the bike you are buying before it leaves the store, and they ALL need to be paid, so trust me there is no super high profit margin being made. Let me ask you this, what do you do for a living? Can I get a discount just for asking? Try that at your next doctor's visit or when the plumber comes to your home.
Good luck.


----------

